# UFO Brakes



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

Any way to resurface them? No shops around me say they can do it.
I've heard about getting your car up to 100mph and slamming on the brakes, but haven't tried it.
Is it possible to do an on-the-car resurface?


----------



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: UFO Brakes (srvfan84)*

For what it's worth, I found that Royal Audi in Bloomington, IN said they could resurface the UFO rotors for $81/pair. That's still cheaper than $600 for a new pair.


----------

